# fastweb e rete domestica?

## mel_82

Ciao a tutti,

Come si fa per impostare la eth0 per avere 2 ip su sottoreti differenti di cui una dhcp?

Mi spiego meglio: io ho fastweb, il cui router (o hag, nel caso di fastweb, appunto) mi assegna in dhcp un ip fastweb.

Io però vorrei avere un ip fisso (diciamo 192.168.1.1) in modo da poter condividere i miei file fra il pc da cui scrivo (che funge da mediacenter) e il portatile (a cui darei 192.168.1.2).

Come faccio per imostare alla eth0 il secondo ip? (a parte che poi devo anche riuscire a far la stessa cosa sul portatile, che è windows..)

E poi cmq, una volta connesso dal portatile alla rete WIFI, l'hag mi instrada i pacchetti dall'ip 192.168.1.2 (che è WIFI) all'ip 192.168.1.1 (che è connesso col cavo?)

La mia attuale configurazione di rete ora è la seguente (molto banale):

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## pierino_89

Non ho capito niente. Ma scusa, tu hai un router che assegna via dhcp un indirizzo ai vari pc collegati no? Di conseguenza semplicemente tu imposti un ip statico a tutti i pc e loro smettono di prenderlo via dhcp. Senza bisogno di ricorrere a interfacce virtuali.

PS: l'indirizzo 192.168.x.1 in genere è quello del router. Quindi parti da 2 fino a 254.

----------

## Apetrini

Semplicemente:

```

config_eth0=( 

                    "dhcp" 

                    "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 10.0.0.255"

)

```

e vengono creati 2 interfacce virtuali su eth0(eth0:1 e eth0:2).

A mano, invece, basta che fai 

```
ifconfig eth0:1 10.0.0.1
```

 etc...

----------

## mel_82

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non ho capito niente. Ma scusa, tu hai un router che assegna via dhcp un indirizzo ai vari pc collegati no? Di conseguenza semplicemente tu imposti un ip statico a tutti i pc e loro smettono di prenderlo via dhcp. Senza bisogno di ricorrere a interfacce virtuali.
> 
> PS: l'indirizzo 192.168.x.1 in genere è quello del router. Quindi parti da 2 fino a 254.

 

Il router di fastweb, o HAG (Home Access Gateway) non è configurabile e non dà un ip di tipo 192.168.0.0 ma bensì un ip della rete interna fastweb (es: 37.231.113.13) e non fa passare il broadkast sulla sottorete in cui ti dà l'IP.

La soluzione che cercavo è quella che suggerisce Apetrini. Onestamente devo ammettere che non ci avevo neanche provato. Mi sembrava troppo facile che andasse così. ora provo  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il router di fastweb, o HAG (Home Access Gateway) non è configurabile e non dà un ip di tipo 192.168.0.0 ma bensì un ip della rete interna fastweb (es: 37.231.113.13) e non fa passare il broadkast sulla sottorete in cui ti dà l'IP.

 Acc, ero disinformato riguardo fastweb.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La soluzione che cercavo è quella che suggerisce Apetrini. Onestamente devo ammettere che non ci avevo neanche provato. Mi sembrava troppo facile che andasse così. ora provo 

 Era quella che volevo evitare  :Smile: 

Non so su windows come tu possa fare però... Non vorrei che ti toccasse tirare su una vpn solo per navigare in locale.

----------

## mel_82

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non so su windows come tu possa fare però... Non vorrei che ti toccasse tirare su una vpn solo per navigare in locale.

 

Manco io ne ho un'idea.

Puoi avere 2 ip sulla stessa scheda, ma entrambi fissi..

Penso che associerò una configurazione con l'ip fisso al portatile quando associato a questo Access Point e gli farò usare il server/mediacenter come gateway.. Mah.

E' tempo di passare a gentoo anche lì, mi sa.. :/

----------

## magowiz

anch'io ho la stessa situazione e ho "risolto" assegnando staticamente gli indirizzi ip alle macchine, naturalmente prima ho visto quali indirizzi ottenevo con il dhcp e poi ho impostato staticamente gli stessi, poi basta mettere gli alias giusti in /etc/hosts e il gioco è fatto. So che questa non è propriamente una soluzione ma non avevo mai pensato al "doppio IP", a dire il vero non sapevo nemmeno fosse possibile.

----------

## mel_82

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> anch'io ho la stessa situazione e ho "risolto" assegnando staticamente gli indirizzi ip alle macchine, naturalmente prima ho visto quali indirizzi ottenevo con il dhcp e poi ho impostato staticamente gli stessi, poi basta mettere gli alias giusti in /etc/hosts e il gioco è fatto. So che questa non è propriamente una soluzione ma non avevo mai pensato al "doppio IP", a dire il vero non sapevo nemmeno fosse possibile.

 

E' sicuramente la soluzione più semplice, ma ho un po' paura che possa interferire con il lease dell'ip da parte del dhcp.

Finchè il mio server/mediacenter sta su è tutto ok. Ma se viene meno la corrente e riparte da solo dopo mezz'ora (tipo x wake on power, o perchè lo riaccende la mia ragazza che non sa poi fare a cambiare l'ip) magari l'ip è stato riassegnato ed ho un bel conflitto..

----------

## magowiz

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   anch'io ho la stessa situazione e ho "risolto" assegnando staticamente gli indirizzi ip alle macchine, naturalmente prima ho visto quali indirizzi ottenevo con il dhcp e poi ho impostato staticamente gli stessi, poi basta mettere gli alias giusti in /etc/hosts e il gioco è fatto. So che questa non è propriamente una soluzione ma non avevo mai pensato al "doppio IP", a dire il vero non sapevo nemmeno fosse possibile. 
> 
> E' sicuramente la soluzione più semplice, ma ho un po' paura che possa interferire con il lease dell'ip da parte del dhcp.
> 
> Finchè il mio server/mediacenter sta su è tutto ok. Ma se viene meno la corrente e riparte da solo dopo mezz'ora (tipo x wake on power, o perchè lo riaccende la mia ragazza che non sa poi fare a cambiare l'ip) magari l'ip è stato riassegnato ed ho un bel conflitto..

 

e se tu configurassi tutte le macchine con ip statico ? Così eviteresti sul nascere il conflitto di ip.

----------

## mel_82

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *mel_82 wrote:*    *magowiz wrote:*   anch'io ho la stessa situazione e ho "risolto" assegnando staticamente gli indirizzi ip alle macchine, naturalmente prima ho visto quali indirizzi ottenevo con il dhcp e poi ho impostato staticamente gli stessi, poi basta mettere gli alias giusti in /etc/hosts e il gioco è fatto. So che questa non è propriamente una soluzione ma non avevo mai pensato al "doppio IP", a dire il vero non sapevo nemmeno fosse possibile. 
> 
> E' sicuramente la soluzione più semplice, ma ho un po' paura che possa interferire con il lease dell'ip da parte del dhcp.
> 
> Finchè il mio server/mediacenter sta su è tutto ok. Ma se viene meno la corrente e riparte da solo dopo mezz'ora (tipo x wake on power, o perchè lo riaccende la mia ragazza che non sa poi fare a cambiare l'ip) magari l'ip è stato riassegnato ed ho un bel conflitto.. 
> ...

 

Ma in fastweb il discovery del dhcp non è centralizzato? Non va dall'hag a fastweb e torna indietro? se no che sottorete è? devo rintracciare i 253 utenti fastweb che hanno gli altri ip restanti nella mia sottorete e chiedere loro se per favore cambiano la propria configurazione di rete?  :Razz: 

(seriamente non lo so, magari ogni utente ha un pool fisso di 3-4 ip.. boh!)

----------

## magowiz

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma in fastweb il discovery del dhcp non è centralizzato? Non va dall'hag a fastweb e torna indietro? se no che sottorete è? devo rintracciare i 253 utenti fastweb che hanno gli altri ip restanti nella mia sottorete e chiedere loro se per favore cambiano la propria configurazione di rete? 
> 
> (seriamente non lo so, magari ogni utente ha un pool fisso di 3-4 ip.. boh!)

 

solitamente a ciascun utente fastweb vengono assegnati da 3 a 5 indirizzi ip (dipende dal tipo di abbonamento), li puoi scoprire semplicemente lasciando che il primo pc si colleghi mediante dhcp , dovrebbe dare a quel pc il primo dei tuoi indirizzi IP, per ricavare gli altri basta semplicemente sommare 1 2 o più all'ultima cifra. Ho questa configurazione da un bel po' di tempo e mi sono sempre e solo preoccupato dei "miei" indirizzi ip.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> magari ogni utente ha un pool fisso di 3-4 ip.. boh!

 

spero che fastweb non abbia fatto una cosa del genere (e sapendo quanto lavorano bene, dubito che l'abbiano fatto). sarebbe in netto conflitto con la filosofia del DHCP

la soluzione migliore è quella che ti è già stata indicata: utilizzare una seconda dichiarazione per la tua scheda di rete in /etc/conf.d/net

basta che assegni ad ogni tua postazione un indirizzo di una classe diversa da quella assegnata da fastweb, e se non sai a priori quale rappresentante di classe ti può essere assegnato, allora cambia proprio la classe intera (leggi: passa in classe B o, meglio, in una subnet estratta da una classe B). completi la dotazione con un gateway opportunamente configurato, cosa che per altro devi già avere, se sei in presenza di un HAG tradizionale, ed il gioco è fatto.

insomma: una classe per fastweb ed una classe per te e le tue postazioni

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *mel_82 wrote:*   magari ogni utente ha un pool fisso di 3-4 ip.. boh! 
> 
> spero che fastweb non abbia fatto una cosa del genere (e sapendo quanto lavorano bene, dubito che l'abbiano fatto). sarebbe in netto conflitto con la filosofia del DHCP
> 
> 

 

mi spiace contraddirti ma è proprio così, ogni utente ha un pool di 3-5 ip fissi da cui il dhcp della macchina sceglie, per questo si parla spesso di indirizzi IP privati e statici quando si parla di fastweb.

----------

## mel_82

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *mel_82 wrote:*   
> 
> Ma in fastweb il discovery del dhcp non è centralizzato? Non va dall'hag a fastweb e torna indietro? se no che sottorete è? devo rintracciare i 253 utenti fastweb che hanno gli altri ip restanti nella mia sottorete e chiedere loro se per favore cambiano la propria configurazione di rete? 
> 
> (seriamente non lo so, magari ogni utente ha un pool fisso di 3-4 ip.. boh!) 
> ...

 

Buono a sapersi! Però continuo a preferire una configurazione con gli ip interni, se possibile, anche solo per aprire i vari servizi (stampa, condivisione file, ssh, etc) solo sulla mia rete..  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> mi spiace contraddirti ma è proprio così, ogni utente ha un pool di 3-5 ip fissi da cui il dhcp della macchina sceglie, per questo si parla spesso di indirizzi IP privati e statici quando si parla di fastweb.

 

ah bene... ne ho scoperta una nuova. sarei curioso di capire il motico di una scelta simile, ma poi andremmo OT ed i moderatori ci bacchettano  :Smile: . magari in privato me la spiegherai

----------

## magowiz

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buono a sapersi! Però continuo a preferire una configurazione con gli ip interni, se possibile, anche solo per aprire i vari servizi (stampa, condivisione file, ssh, etc) solo sulla mia rete.. 

 

ah beh per quello ho semplicemente fatto in modo che iptables aprisse solo le porte che mi servono per la rete internet : leggasi vari software di p2p, e successivamente ho introdotto le regole per l'accettazione di qualsiasi porta solo per gli IP "interni" alla mia rete. Così facendo per i vari ssh , webserver mysql e company posso accedere solo da localhost o da uno dei pc della mia "rete domestica".

----------

## mel_82

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *mel_82 wrote:*   magari ogni utente ha un pool fisso di 3-4 ip.. boh! 
> 
> spero che fastweb non abbia fatto una cosa del genere (e sapendo quanto lavorano bene, dubito che l'abbiano fatto). sarebbe in netto conflitto con la filosofia del DHCP
> 
> 

 Vero? lo pensavo anch'io.. mi pare una ca**ta.. Strano se lo fanno.. Però capisco che gli risolve il problema di tutti gli utenti che si fissano l'ip :/ *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la soluzione migliore è quella che ti è già stata indicata: utilizzare una seconda dichiarazione per la tua scheda di rete in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> basta che assegni ad ogni tua postazione un indirizzo di una classe diversa da quella assegnata da fastweb, e se non sai a priori quale rappresentante di classe ti può essere assegnato, allora cambia proprio la classe intera (leggi: passa in classe B o, meglio, in una subnet estratta da una classe B). completi la dotazione con un gateway opportunamente configurato, cosa che per altro devi già avere, se sei in presenza di un HAG tradizionale, ed il gioco è fatto.
> ...

 

Fatto. Funziona bene sulla macchina gentoo, meno su quella windows xp. Non riesco a impostare 2 diversi indirizzi di rete di uno in dhcp. Solo 2 ip fissi. Comunque adesso sono in trasferta x lavoro, magari venerdì quando torno provo a fare qualche tentativo e vi aggiorno.

PS: non ho un hag tradizionale, ho fastweb su adsl. L'hag è una specie di router adsl con wifi e sembra fare anche da switch in modo normale.

----------

## magowiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   mi spiace contraddirti ma è proprio così, ogni utente ha un pool di 3-5 ip fissi da cui il dhcp della macchina sceglie, per questo si parla spesso di indirizzi IP privati e statici quando si parla di fastweb. 
> 
> ah bene... ne ho scoperta una nuova. sarei curioso di capire il motico di una scelta simile, ma poi andremmo OT ed i moderatori ci bacchettano . magari in privato me la spiegherai

 

Guarda ne sarei curioso anche io anche se più o meno intuisco qualcosa, tipo la tracciabilità dell'utente, una più semplice gestione dell'infrastruttura ,di fatto penso che sia ciascun HAG domestico a fare da server dhcp partendo da quegli indirizzi impostati. Comunque le mie sono solo supposizioni e non ne so molto più di te sulla rete fastweb  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> PS: non ho un hag tradizionale, ho fastweb su adsl. L'hag è una specie di router adsl con wifi e sembra fare anche da switch in modo normale.

 

ok, questo potrebbe essere il problema. quello che io ti suggerivo era di ignorare completamente l'indirizzo fornito da fastweb e di farti un tuo piano di indirizzamento interno di casa. nessuno te lo vieta

a questo punto non devi dare due indirizzi al client windows, ma solo quello del tuo nuovo piano di indirizzamento.

potrebbe essere un problema il fatto che tu non abbia l'HAG ma la connessione ADSL. se riuscissi ad assegnare al router ADSL un indirizzo del tuo pool privato avresti risolto, ma questa è una cosa che devi sapere tu se è fattibile o meno

----------

## magowiz

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Semplicemente:
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=( 
> ...

 

Sto provando la tua configurazione mettendo il primo indirizzo in dhcp e il secondo assegnato da me staticamente, però su uno dei pc succede una cosa strana : sembra andare tutto bene nel senso che il servizio net.eth0 parte senza intoppi, tuttavia se faccio ifconfig non vedo l'interfaccia eth0:1 ma solo la eth0 che è quella che viene assegnata in dhcp, se però faccio ifconfig a mano poi viene mostrata.

Le righe che ho messo sono le seguenti :

```

config_eth0=("dhcp" 

       "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 192.168.1.255")

dhcp_eth0="release nodns"

routes_eth0=("default")

modules=( "dhcpcd" )
```

Le altre righe non le ho riportate perchè riguardano l'interfaccia wlan0.

----------

## magowiz

niente ho scoperto il perchè : su questo sistema c'è installato anche iproute2 e quindi gentoo ha preferito usare questo di default al posto di ifconfig, forzando come modulo ifconfig ottengo lo stesso output che sulle altre macchine. Comunque il non vedere eth0:1 in ifconfig non ne inficiava il funzionamento: riuscivo a pingare e ad accedere da remoto.

----------

## magowiz

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fatto. Funziona bene sulla macchina gentoo, meno su quella windows xp. Non riesco a impostare 2 diversi indirizzi di rete di uno in dhcp. Solo 2 ip fissi. Comunque adesso sono in trasferta x lavoro, magari venerdì quando torno provo a fare qualche tentativo e vi aggiorno.
> 
> PS: non ho un hag tradizionale, ho fastweb su adsl. L'hag è una specie di router adsl con wifi e sembra fare anche da switch in modo normale.

 

per la macchina windows dai un'occhiata qua : http://www.rasyid.net/2007/06/12/setting-multiple-ip-ip-alias-in-windows-xp/ tra i commenti c'è un tizio che chiede la tua stessa cosa : avere sia dhcp che ip aliasing : non è un'operazione direttamente supportata da windows xp ma sembra che possa essere fatto modificando il file degli hostname, diciamo che è più un hack che altro.

----------

## X-Act!

Scusate se vado OT rispetto alla richiesta iniziale, ma un consiglio potrebbe essere quello di usare un router (uno da poche decine di euro o anche un pc che fa da gateway) che prende un solo indirizzo da fastweb e natta la tua rete interna (esattamente come si fa per le normali adsl). Hai tutte le macchine in dhcp (o se preferisci con ip statici) su una tua classe privata, imposti le regole di firewalling da una sola parte invece che su ogni macchina, non hai limiti di client legati al numero di ip che ti da fastweb e soprattutto non sei direttamente connesso ad una rete su cui ci sono centinaia di altri utenti/macchine.

Ideologicamente non mi piace affatto il nat (anche se spesso è indispensabile), ma se avessi fastweb non ci penserei due volte!

----------

## mel_82

Come dicevo, sotto linux nessun problema. 

Sotto Windows, invece, ho usato NetSwitcher, e l'ho trovato utile anche in altri casi.

Quindi ho un ip fisso e uno dinamico in entrambi, e entrambi i pc dialogano fra loro sull'ip fisso e verso l'esterno su quello dinamico.

E questo mi permette di spegnere il server, nei periodi in cui non ho niente da scaricare con il mulo  :Razz: 

----------

## magowiz

Volevo chiedervi una cosa a proposito della soluzione proposta (dhcp e IP-Aliasing), che valenza hanno gli ip alias ?

O meglio, dato che fastweb come ben sapete tutti quanti non è altro che una gigantesca LAN dove ognuno ha un pool di ip fissi tra cui poi l'HAG fa scegliere mediante dhcp, gli alias che imposto io nelle mie macchine domestiche da chi sono visti a parte le mie macchine? 

Cioè se per esempio un altro utente fastweb sceglie uno o più alias IP (quelli tipo 192.168.1.x) tra quelli che uso di solito, entra automaticamente a far parte della mia "rete domestica" ? E' sicuro impostare le regole del firewall per accettare connessioni da suddetti IP?

----------

## mel_82

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Volevo chiedervi una cosa a proposito della soluzione proposta (dhcp e IP-Aliasing), che valenza hanno gli ip alias ?
> 
> O meglio, dato che fastweb come ben sapete tutti quanti non è altro che una gigantesca LAN dove ognuno ha un pool di ip fissi tra cui poi l'HAG fa scegliere mediante dhcp, gli alias che imposto io nelle mie macchine domestiche da chi sono visti a parte le mie macchine? 
> 
> Cioè se per esempio un altro utente fastweb sceglie uno o più alias IP (quelli tipo 192.168.1.x) tra quelli che uso di solito, entra automaticamente a far parte della mia "rete domestica" ? E' sicuro impostare le regole del firewall per accettare connessioni da suddetti IP?

 

Sai che non ne ho idea? Beh, non nulla di aperto senza password. Al massimo possono stampare sulla mia stampante. Non sarebbe carino in effetti.

----------

## magowiz

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   Volevo chiedervi una cosa a proposito della soluzione proposta (dhcp e IP-Aliasing), che valenza hanno gli ip alias ?
> 
> O meglio, dato che fastweb come ben sapete tutti quanti non è altro che una gigantesca LAN dove ognuno ha un pool di ip fissi tra cui poi l'HAG fa scegliere mediante dhcp, gli alias che imposto io nelle mie macchine domestiche da chi sono visti a parte le mie macchine? 
> 
> Cioè se per esempio un altro utente fastweb sceglie uno o più alias IP (quelli tipo 192.168.1.x) tra quelli che uso di solito, entra automaticamente a far parte della mia "rete domestica" ? E' sicuro impostare le regole del firewall per accettare connessioni da suddetti IP? 
> ...

 

Beh io fondamentalmente uso cupsd , sshd e nfs , sebbene siano ben configurati , per quanto sia essere protetti solo dalla password non mi sembra il massimo, altrimenti non avrebbe neanche senso installare un firewall, quello che ho voluto fare installando e configurando il firewall era appunto consentire l'accesso dall'esterno solo per alcuni servizi (tipicamente applicazioni p2p) e invece lasciare passare tutto quello che proviene dai pc di casa.

Avevo scoperto di recente, e non so se è ancora possibile, che se un utente fastweb si autoassegna un indirizzo IP può prendersi anche uno di quelli assegnati a un altro cliente fastweb e quindi entrare a far parte a tutti gli effetti della sua rete domestica, inoltre il problema più evidente in questo caso è che un cliente possa accedere alla myfastpage di un altro. Spero che questo sia solo un vecchio bug e che non sia più possibile, altrimenti sarebbe proprio una configurazione del menga da parte di fastweb.

Comincio a pensare che la soluzione migliore sia proprio quella proposta da un utente in questo topic : introdurre un router tra l'hag e i pc di casa.

----------

## mel_82

Ad averci un router o 40€ da buttare per comprarlo me ne preoccuperei, ma io gli unici servizi che ho aperti sono ssh, vsftp (con psw), e samba ma per la sola stampante.

In effetti qualcuno potrebbe sniffarmi la psw dell'ftp, ma dovrebbe anche sapere che sottorete mi sono dato, è altamente improbabile. E non voglio gestire una configurazione in cui il pc fisso debba stare sempre acceso (facendo da gateway) semplicemente perchè spesso lo spengo.

Direi che mi va bene così per ora.

----------

